
Microsoft Project manager says Mozilla should cease Firefox development - nojvek
https://m.slashdot.org/story/351410
======
ocdtrekkie
Headline might as well say "Microsoft project manager is an idiot". It's
amazing to me how Microsoft has caved to Google in every single product area
in the last couple years. "Just use Chrome" comes right after "just use
Android". I kinda expect Microsoft to start telling people they should switch
to Google Docs any day now.

The last thing the Internet needs is everyone to officially agree to abandon
all web software not written by Google. If anything, let's cease Chrome
development.

------
sadris
I agree. Developing CSS work around for each different browser is a pain.
Everyone should be using webkit. It won.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
But Chrome doesn’t use WebKit, it uses blink.

~~~
guilhas
Forked from WebKit

------
mastrsushi
I don't understand what everyone is afraid of. If it truly is the case that
Chrome disables ad-block functionally, can't we just fork Chromium and any
necessary components? I have no concern over Google taking over Internet
share, just as people were concerned with Microsoft taking over PC share in
the 90s. Maybe I'm not politically aware, but these dooms day corporate reign
scenarios you all have nightmares about seem pointless.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Antitrust action is why Google exists, and why you aren't still using Internet
Explorer 6.

And you can't "just fork" because the problem is compatibility/standards. As
long as most people/browsers use Chrome, any fork must follow Google's
decisions or else it won't work with websites properly. We already see this to
some degree now.

